# Emptying Black Water/Cassette - where?



## deckboy (Jul 21, 2018)

Most of our trips are to Europe for 6-10 weeks, but for the first time we have spent more than a few days in the van travelling around UK.
Abroad, there is rarely a problem with emptying black water/cassette as there are plenty of aires/areas around with service points to use, even if not stopping for the night.
But on our otherwise very enjoyable 2 weeks around UK this was a real worry. We emptied in public toilets when no one seemed to be around, but can understand locals not being too happy with this, even though we know there is not spillage and the same stuff is _going down the pan_ as would normally be going down. I can't think of any other way that would be considered "good practice".
So, the question is, what do you do, that does not give _"wilders"_ a bad name?


----------



## Herman (Jul 21, 2018)

In the uk, if we are out for more than 3 nights we use a campsite for one night and refresh the tanks.


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 21, 2018)

some sites will allow you to restock water and dispose of waste for e a fee - but you have to stop and ask


----------



## vwalan (Jul 21, 2018)

lots garages will also let you use the toilets or lift a manhole cover . water is available also. 
if you cant then dont fill with fuel there . 
or rattle a sewage farms gate , that works here in uk or abroad . 
water is around in almost every town or village . just take a little at a time . dont hose pipe it . 
if you do it looks like your filling the biggest tank ever. folk like to see you possibly struggle a bit with smaller containers . 
many places have public toilets so its not really a problem . care and attention wins .


----------



## Tim120 (Jul 21, 2018)

I read a thread somewhere about putting the cassette in a large holdall type of thing so as not to be too obvious.
We happened to have a large blue holdall which would take the cassette, had carry handles and a shoulder strap and was very sturdy too.
Never thought we would have the need for it but on one occasion it worked superbly.
Public toilets in a public car park. Went in first to check if suitable for my intended purpose which luckily it was.
Went back to van, cassette into holdall, and sauntered into public toilets nobody any the wiser.
Emptied, slowly, while flushing (also helps with the noise of emptying) another flush, check as clean as you would wish to find, cassette in holdall return to van.
Only time we have used this method.


----------



## witzend (Jul 21, 2018)

Don't carry spare cassette but have one similar to THIS which has large enough cap for cassette to empty into easily got mine from a dairy farmer who was glad to get rid of  several at the time


----------



## bazzybabes (Jul 22, 2018)

witzend said:


> Don't carry spare cassette but have one similar to THIS which has large enough cap for cassette to empty into easily got mine from a dairy farmer who was glad to get rid of  several at the time



Thanks again witzend. Just bought two and will pick up from very local in Oldham. x


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 22, 2018)

witzend said:


> Don't carry spare cassette but have one similar to THIS which has large enough cap for cassette to empty into easily got mine from a dairy farmer who was glad to get rid of  several at the time



are you saying this is less obtrusive to carry about  than a van cassette ?   Surely this means you will have two dirty containers to swill out discreetly if you empty the cassette into this green jobbie ?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 22, 2018)

witzend said:


> Don't carry spare cassette but have one similar to THIS which has large enough cap for cassette to empty into easily got mine from a dairy farmer who was glad to get rid of  several at the time





There`s no way some of the cassette contents will fit through that small opening       :lol-049:


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 22, 2018)

Wooie1958 said:


> There`s no way some of the cassette contents will fit through that small opening       :lol-049:



you bragging again ?


----------



## Beemer (Jul 22, 2018)

We often wildcamp and empty our cassette toilet on the odd occasion when we use a camp site, which is usually every 3 days, abroad or at home in UK.
Our holidays in the van currently do not exceed two weeks at a time, I don't know how we would be affected on longer stints away, but I suppose we would do what we normally do and budget for a campsite every 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 22, 2018)

Tim120 said:


> I read a thread somewhere about putting the cassette in a large holdall type of thing so as not to be too obvious.
> We happened to have a large blue holdall which would take the cassette, had carry handles and a shoulder strap and was very sturdy too.
> Never thought we would have the need for it but on one occasion it worked superbly.
> Public toilets in a public car park. Went in first to check if suitable for my intended purpose which luckily it was.
> ...



One of the benefits of the smaller cartridge was that we did just the same except  ours fitted in a rucksack.Perfect fit


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 22, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> One of the benefits of the smaller cartridge was that we did just the same except  ours fitted in a rucksack.Perfect fit



i have  smallish cassette which can fit into a larger carrier bag also. using as little as tissue as possible prevents public toilets blocking up when an unusually large amount of material is deposited in one go.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 22, 2018)

It's all about timing, at public toilets.
Wait until it's quiet,or when the sex maniacs, dog fanciers, ( both sorts), and drug dealers are busy or finished.
Take an aerosol of air freshener in with you.


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 22, 2018)

Thought I might need my popcorn, but all very civilised.

+1 for Pauljenny.


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 22, 2018)

yorkslass said:


> Thought I might* need my popcorn,* but all very civilised.
> 
> +1 for Pauljenny.



why did you film PJ emptying his nasty box?      was it a Gothic epic?


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 22, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> why did you film PJ emptying his nasty box?      was it a Gothic epic?



Oh, that's not fair,ladies...
I'd almost forgot about my horrific accident...
Almost!


----------



## harrow (Jul 22, 2018)

witzend said:


> Don't carry spare cassette but have one similar to THIS which has large enough cap for cassette to empty into easily got mine from a dairy farmer who was glad to get rid of  several at the time



Having that plastic container gives you a nice bit of extra capacity, you could empty it on the roses when you get home


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 22, 2018)

harrow said:


> Having that plastic container gives you a nice bit of extra capacity, you could empty it on the roses when you get home




i dont have roses ....    do you have alternative ideas ?


----------



## alcam (Jul 22, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> It's all about timing, at public toilets.
> Wait until it's quiet,or when the sex maniacs, dog fanciers, ( both sorts), and drug dealers are busy or finished.
> *Take an aerosol of air freshener in with you*.



To use before ?


----------



## harrow (Jul 22, 2018)

harrow said:


> Having that plastic container gives you a nice bit of extra capacity, you could empty it on the roses when you get home



Or put it on next doors roses, or put it on your compost heap.

waste not, want not.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 22, 2018)

Jays said:


> If you don’t put S**t in your cassette or toilet paper, you can empty it anywhere!



And what aout the girls who like to keep the garden dry.:scared:


----------



## Robmac (Jul 22, 2018)

In my opinion you should never use public toilets.

just more ammo for anybody trying to give motorhomers a bad name. Try asking non motorhomers what they think of this practice.


----------



## shortcircuit (Jul 22, 2018)

A bit of paranoia here. What's the problem with using a public loo? Has anybody every been asked what they are doing, I doubt it? Again its down to that rare commodity common sense. If you have a problem, wait until its dark and then sneak out. If you have the full shilling, then just empty it at a loo, as it is just the product of a normal human function.


----------



## mrs t (Jul 22, 2018)

The way Highland Council has already closed or is planning shutting all the rural loos in a popular tourist area is not just a problem for motorhomers, Highland communities demanding improved public loo provision - BBC News


----------



## Robmac (Jul 23, 2018)

shortcircuit said:


> ..... Has anybody every been asked what they are doing, I doubt it?



Well yes actually, a member of this forum, and I witnessed it.


----------



## Livotlout (Jul 24, 2018)

shortcircuit said:


> A bit of paranoia here. What's the problem with using a public loo? Has anybody every been asked what they are doing, I doubt it? Again its down to that rare commodity common sense. If you have a problem, wait until its dark and then sneak out. If you have the full shilling, then just empty it at a loo, as it is just the product of a normal human function.




I was challenged at the Lochaline Public Toilet by the Lady from the pier cafe opposite. I politely explained that the contents contained only 'Ones and Twos with no added chemicals (I have a SOG). Soon after, the cleaner arrived by coincidence ? We later made purchases at the cafe........


My preferred method for public toilet disposal is to make an initial recce to establish that the toilets are unoccupied, and test flush as well as dose toilets with air freshener and perhaps have to pre-clean pan !!! Then return to dispose of cassette contents, double flush, clean if neccessary, followed by another dose of air freshener. Yes I do return for a third visit to wash hands!

Alec.


----------



## harrow (Jul 24, 2018)

Livotlout said:


> I was challenged at the Lochaline Public Toilet by the Lady from the pier cafe opposite. I politely explained that the contents contained only 'Ones and Twos with no added chemicals (I have a SOG). Soon after, the cleaner arrived by coincidence ? We later made purchases at the cafe........
> 
> 
> My preferred method for public toilet disposal is to make an initial recce to establish that the toilets are unoccupied, and test flush as well as dose toilets with air freshener and perhaps have to pre-clean pan !!! Then return to dispose of cassette contents, double flush, clean if neccessary, followed by another dose of air freshener. Yes I do return for a third visit to wash hands!
> ...


That seems a very honorable way to do it.

I get the impression that some people just dump and run on the basis that they won't be using the facilities.


----------



## runnach (Jul 24, 2018)

Robmac said:


> In my opinion you should never use public toilets.
> 
> just more ammo for anybody trying to give motorhomers a bad name. Try asking non motorhomers what they think of this practice.


 I totally agree factor in a CL every 3/4 days gives no one the opportunity to get the wrong idea. Reality is not the issue but perception certainly is.

For those with no solar an opportunity to re charge batteries on ehu ,Dump grey and black take on water without robbing public toilets or graveyards.

If you so wish can have a drink etc and sleep without irritants of boy racers the doggers and refer trucks pulling up, subconsciously a Chillax

I cant understand the mentality of folk wandering about planning where to dump their shite that very behaviour in itself is an admittance that it can leave the wrong impression and be confrontational, It seems a strange use of ones time.

Channa


----------



## Robmac (Jul 24, 2018)

channa said:


> I totally agree factor in a CL every 3/4 days gives no one the opportunity to get the wrong idea. Reality is not the issue but perception certainly is.
> 
> For those with no solar an opportunity to re charge batteries on ehu ,Dump grey and black take on water without robbing public toilets or graveyards.
> 
> ...



Some people simply think their s**t don't stink Andy.

They're wrong!


----------



## Biggarmac (Jul 24, 2018)

mrs t said:


> The way Highland Council has already closed or is planning shutting all the rural loos in a popular tourist area is not just a problem for motorhomers, Highland communities demanding improved public loo provision - BBC News



We had the same problem here in Biggar.  The toilets are now run by the community, but its a hard slog.  Funding to upgrade the toilets was from the local windfarm and getting people to support by paying a monthly standing order.  There is a charge of 40p to use the loos.  It was 20p but too many people hold the door open to allow others in free!  There is a dedicated band of volunteers who check the toilets at different times; so you might be unlucky and bump into one of them when you are trying to sneak you cassette contents into the loos.

Biggar Community Toilets Appeal -


----------



## Full Member (Jul 24, 2018)

Robmac said:


> Some people simply think their s**t don't stink Andy.
> 
> They're wrong!



No I'm not.

Colin


----------



## RoaminRog (Jul 24, 2018)

.... this is great, but has deckboy popped back on here yet?
Maybe he has worked out what to do, and how to do it, but ‘Thanks’ wouldn’t go amiss.


----------



## Deleted member 75172 (Jul 24, 2018)

This is a great question and i was going to post a similar one myself.
Judging from the answers there are a variety of options but nothing ideal.
I don't see why there should be an issue with using public toilets as long as left clean and tidy.
I see we have toilets marked on the POIs but i'm guessing there are not black waste sites.
If i'm right perhaps this would be a good additional feature?
If i'm wrong i apologize but haven't use it much yet and it is not particularly easy on my small phone.
I know there is a black waste disposal at Hayling Island Seafront and that is not marked.
Pete


----------



## harrow (Jul 24, 2018)

Peteabix said:


> This is a great question and i was going to post a similar one myself.
> Judging from the answers there are a variety of options but nothing ideal.
> I don't see why there should be an issue with using public toilets as long as left clean and tidy.
> I see we have toilets marked on the POIs but i'm guessing there are not black waste sites.
> ...


One of the problem with public toilets is that some are on septic tanks and camping toilet chemicals cause problems with their correct operation.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 24, 2018)

cant say i know about all public toilets but down here if not on mains sewage then the tanks are emptied as they get nearly full. they usually dont recycle and treat themselves , they are just cess pits that an alarm goes off in the local water works . then they get a tanker to go and empty the pit . in summer some of the beach side toilets fill their pits twice a week. but we do at times get a population growth of 20times the normal in peak weeks .


----------



## LindsayH (Aug 3, 2018)

This is my biggest worry with going full time. I have already switched to a sog system which I feel gives me more options, or at least, less guilt! Obviously staying on a campsite every 3 days is the ideal, but not practical, or even an option for many. I certainly can't afford it, I wish I could. 
So far, I've managed to mostly empty it at friends' houses but have used public toilets twice already. Surely people should be able to dump their sewage in toilets as long as it is done with care? Better than people feeling they have to dump it in the countryside in the middle of the night like some kind of poo criminal. 
The variety of answers /opinions shows that this is an issue for many, although not so much abroad by the sound of it? Another good reason to head across the channel perhaps...


----------



## DnK (Aug 3, 2018)

LindsayH said:


> campsite every 3 days is the ideal, but not practical, or even an option for many



Give yourself a larger margin, get a second cassette. We get 7/8 days between empties of our SOG based set up. Mr's can pee in a bottle (and empty anywhere) or pee outside very often and no harm to environment so extends capability. Don't anyone try only doing number 2's in cassette it would be a right job to empty.

Another option is composting wc - well their not really their mostly separation units (and very expensive) BUT deposits of both kinds can be emptied anywhere separate of course with no harm to environment.

That John Harrington & Thomas Crapper are to blame for creating all this sewage malarkey. Keep em separate - no harm!


----------



## wildebus (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm a little surprised the composting toilet has not come into the European Motorhome scene much more as an alternative to a cassette toilet. 
Apart from the significantly higher price as the downside, the disposal of the contents seem to be much easier than a cassette and needs #1) virtually any kind of soft ground and #2) bin bag in a rubbish bin, similar to dog loop bags.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 4, 2018)

just be aware that human waste cant be used as compost where food is being grown . or where animals could be eating the grass etc 
there are time limits .
Safe Sludge Matrix - The Safe Sludge Matrix
thats a sort of guide to be used. 
but be veery careful where you get rid of composting toilets they arent safe really.


----------



## wildebus (Aug 4, 2018)

vwalan said:


> just be aware that human waste cant be used as compost where food is being grown . or where animals could be eating the grass etc
> there are time limits .
> Safe Sludge Matrix - The Safe Sludge Matrix
> thats a sort of guide to be used.
> but be veery careful where you get rid of composting toilets they arent safe really.



Hence #2) ... Dog poop disposal method .... 

I don't think many people think of a compositing toilet as a way to produce fertilizer.


----------



## DnK (Aug 4, 2018)

wildebus said:


> I'm a little surprised the composting toilet has not come into the European Motorhome scene much more as an alternative to a cassette toilet.
> Apart from the significantly higher price as the downside, the disposal of the contents seem to be much easier than a cassette and needs #1) virtually any kind of soft ground and #2) bin bag in a rubbish bin, similar to dog loop bags.



I've looked into a composting toilet option to simplify waste disposal. The cheapest and I think the best looking one so far I found is this. http://www.simploo.co.uk/

Oh just noticed they do bio degradable bags too.


----------



## alcam (Aug 4, 2018)

DnK said:


> I've looked into a composting toilet option to simplify waste disposal. The cheapest and I think the best looking one so far I found is this. Shop - Simploo composting toilets
> 
> Oh just noticed they do bio degradable bags too.



Agree that disposal in GB can be a problem but , not knowing much about these machines , there still seems to be some disposal problems ?
7 litres of urine , big pile of sheite ?
Not clear how you shift the sheite into poo bags ?


----------



## wildebus (Aug 4, 2018)

alcam said:


> Agree that disposal in GB can be a problem but , not knowing much about these machines , there still seems to be some disposal problems ?
> 7 litres of urine , big pile of sheite ?
> Not clear how you shift the sheite into poo bags ?


I would imagine the same way you empty a cats litter box - tip it into a bin bag and put it in the bin.  

In fact, I understand that using Cat Litter is often used by US Vanners who use a bucket and bag method rather than a portapotti.


----------



## witzend (Aug 4, 2018)

I had these recommended to me for emergency use BAGIT


----------



## jammyvester (Aug 4, 2018)

I use no chemicals, and my RV has big tanks for grey and black waste that are connected by pipework and valves to a macerator pump. I can then pump out black waste, then wash through with grey waste, all through a small hose out into a manhole or into a toilet. With the macerator pump everything is reduced to liquid and then causes no blockage problems downstream. Grey waste cleans your hoses and the sewer good as new afterwards. I generally do this at quiet times, due to nimbies and people that have nothing better to occupy their time than make trouble. If I get those types in the vicinity I will wait until they are gone. I am all for an easy life, but at the same time I wont be paying a fortune to overnight at a CL, just to dump 200 ltr waste, or top up the 800 ltr water tank. Not when it is practical and possible with a little local knowledge, or just keeping your eyes open for the right type of manhole in a quiet spot.


----------



## alcam (Aug 4, 2018)

wildebus said:


> I would imagine the same way you empty a cats litter box - tip it into a bin bag and put it in the bin.
> 
> In fact, I understand that using Cat Litter is often used by US Vanners who use a bucket and bag method rather than a portapotti.



Then you have to pour the pesh somewhere .
Not being obtuse , if I thought this system was a big improvement I would consider it . 
At present when in GB I mostly pee in a water bottle and try and use toilets whenever possible for the serious business . Doing this cassette easily lasts 2 weeks


----------



## wildebus (Aug 4, 2018)

alcam said:


> Then you have to pour the pesh somewhere .
> Not being obtuse , if I thought this system was a big improvement I would consider it .
> At present when in GB I mostly pee in a water bottle and try and use toilets whenever possible for the serious business . Doing this cassette easily lasts 2 weeks


Where do you empty the water bottle? And why don't you think you can empty the urine bottle from a composting toilet in the same place?


----------



## Dowel (Aug 4, 2018)

A couple of useful short notes from CAT about composting toilets and disposing of grey water in a domestic situation – If you have the space
How can a composting toilet be designed and managed? | CAT Information Service
What is a good way to dispose of grey water? | CAT Information Service

Dry aerobic composting without urine is acceptably odour free.

More at this Composting Toilet Wiki
Composting toilet - Wikipedia

Or search for human manure.


----------



## Floridaphill (Aug 4, 2018)

channa said:


> I totally agree factor in a CL every 3/4 days gives no one the opportunity to get the wrong idea. Reality is not the issue but perception certainly is.
> 
> For those with no solar an opportunity to re charge batteries on ehu ,Dump grey and black take on water without robbing public toilets or graveyards.
> 
> ...



"take on water without robbing public toilets or graveyards", I found these water stops disrespectful like the one in Keswick which is a grave yard.


----------



## jammyvester (Aug 4, 2018)

Floridaphill said:


> "take on water without robbing public toilets or graveyards", I found these water stops disrespectful like the one in Keswick which is a grave yard.



I have never filled from a graveyard yet, but I have filled after asking politely from fuel stations, Pubs, behind Industrial Buildings, parks and public gardens. Perhaps this is going a bit off topic, but at the end of the day we pay water rates at our domestic properties. This covers sewage treatment and the water distribution infrastructure, it seems to me, that as long as there is not a health and safety or environmental contamination issue, dumping waste into a public sewer should not be anyone's business but your own. The continuous introduction of water meters has made people more careful of wasting fresh water. My point is who's wasting it. Clean tap water costs very little. I my view, I would pay the normal metered price anywhere. I will not pay fees of over £100 at a campsite, for £1 worth of water. Going back to the graveyard topic, I suspect the church would be more than helpful if a donation to the "roof fund" was made in exchange for the water. Call me cynical...


----------



## Byronic (Aug 4, 2018)

I haul up outside any house with a gravel drive, knock on the door
and ask if they'd like it tarmacked for free. Find it best not hang to
around for a rosie lee though !


----------



## alcam (Aug 5, 2018)

wildebus said:


> Where do you empty the water bottle? And why don't you think you can empty the urine bottle from a composting toilet in the same place?



I just put full water bottle in a wheely bin . 
May have got it wrong but it appears you have to decant the pee , bag up a big pile of keech and then dispose ? 
Just not convinced it's any easier than , discreetly , emptying cassette


----------



## DnK (Aug 5, 2018)

alcam said:


> I just put full water bottle in a wheely bin .


 I bet the councils love dealing with that!. Why not just pour it away in a hedgrow or verge. Once it filters through the ground it would be purified and is no harm to environment.



alcam said:


> may have got it wrong but it appears you have to decant the pee


 No there's a separator built into the wc so the urine can either go into a bottle or in the one I linked to theres an option where you can direct urine to another storage vessel. 



alcam said:


> , bag up a big pile of keech and then dispose ?


 I think possible to put the bag in the "keech" container and then you don't have to empty from the container into a bag.



alcam said:


> Just not convinced it's any easier than , discreetly , emptying cassette


 Considering you could empty the urine and no 2's almost anywhere and that the no 2's storage is about a month between empties it could be simpler. However they are expensive initially

If I were doing a self build I think I would go the compost/separation route.


----------



## alcam (Aug 5, 2018)

DnK said:


> I bet the councils love dealing with that!. Why not just pour it away in a hedgrow or verge. Once it filters through the ground it would be purified and is no harm to environment.
> 
> No there's a separator built into the wc so the urine can either go into a bottle or in the one I linked to theres an option where you can direct urine to another storage vessel.
> 
> ...



Water bottle goes in wheely bin , wheely bin contents are uplifted into bin lorry ?
I think I'd need to physically see one of these machines before contemplating fitting . 
If it is more user friendly it would only be really necessary in uk


----------

